# Surfing at Kuta Beach, Bali, Indonesia



## dolina (Feb 21, 2019)

Kuta Beach, Bali by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice shot. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## karishmab (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice shot. The waves effect showing vulnerable. The clarity of the image is awesome.


----------

